

Mailchimp Logo Refresh - allanberger
http://jessicahische.is/monkeyingaround

======
sontek
I find the final p Mail Chim _p_ extremely hard to distinguish, especially at
smaller sizes. Fix that and it looks great!

The p looks like its saying Chimyo

